# 8mth old Domestic Male Cat needs a home



## Trace40 (Dec 9, 2009)

My son had to come back to live with us and he has an 8 month old male domestic cat.
He's 8 months old and jet black. Hes a lovely affectionate cat and loves to come and rub his face on yours.
We already have 2 raggies, a persian and an exotic aswell as a mongrel and a pug puppy. We were more than willing to keep him ourselves but hes not getting on with out exotic cat too well. In fact, he keeps pulling her fur out and she has become very withdrawn.
He gets along brilliant with the other cats and loves to play with the dogs aswell.
Its such a shame we cant keep him but we sadly have no choice. He has been brought up as an indoor cat and uses the litter tray reliably.
We really do need to rehome in as soon as possible. We are in the Rotherham, South Yorkshire area if anyone is interested and could give him a loving new forever home.


----------



## Trace40 (Dec 9, 2009)

Anyone?

We really do need to rehome him as soon as possible.
I have contacted a local animal sanctuary aswell but I really dont want to have to take him there. I would much rather find him a home myself.

He really is a lovely cat, very loving and affectionate.


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

this little one sounds adorable and i would love to adopt, but not in a position to yet as we are awaiting for the contracts so we can move into our flat. If you still have him in a few weeks, i know you need a home as soon as poss, but if you do, maybe i would be able to help.


----------



## Trace40 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi SassyH

He really is a lovely cat. Really friendly and affectionate.
The only problem is for some reason hes taken a severe dislike to our exotic cat. He had another go at her yesterday and pulled more clumps of fur out of her. Shes such a quiet cat aswell so cant understand why hes 'picking' on her.
I am hoping to have found him a home in the next couple of weeks but if hes still with us I will keep this thread updated and maybe you would then be able to help
Thanks again


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

awwww, your poor girlie. i hope the new home works out for him.


----------

